# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  Status Bar زیبا

## Tasiyan

ممنوم میشم از دوستان که یک Status bar گرافیکی بهم بدن :متفکر: 

با تشکر از لطفتون :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

مثل اینکه دشت اول میشینه(ترجمه برای غیر گیلک ها:میشینه یعنی برای منه) :لبخند گشاده!: 
بفرما همشهری

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

انم ایتا ده تی واستی(ترجمه : اینم یکی دیگه برای تو) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

هتو کرا اموندره (ترجمه:همینطوری داره میاد) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

چی ببوسته ایتا (ترجمه:چی شده این یکی) :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

